# Great lumber in Southern California



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good to know, thanks David.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Back when I lived in OC, I used to spend many a days hanging around those lumber yards that have some Awesome hardwoods.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have been looking for alternative suppliers to Austin Hardwoods just to compare service and prices.

You seem to imply they don't allow visitors other than picking up orders or ordering. Ill have to give them a call as I need some pricing anyway.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll have to ck them out as well. I go to Austin's, Reel lumber, Penn and Bohnhoff Lumber Co. Bohnhoff is great, some people don't like it being it's all rough lumber and kind of dirty. It's not all pretty like in the stores, so the surprise awaits you when you get home.

Thx for the info.


----------



## Quiglag (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.petermanlumber.com/ in Fontana is also a good place to shop. There are actually a few good places in the Inland Empire.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Nov 22, 2012)

This is a very timely post as I just started woodworking and I am having a difficult time finding lumber. I am in Temecula and woodfinder has not been very helpful. I have a local hardware store called Hanks hardware but 3/4" thick S2S is the thickest stock they deal with.

Any advice for someplace closer to me as these all seem to be in LA or Orange County?


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I must be very lucky. I have a guy that lives 2 miles down the road form me(south bend IN) who has a wood miser. he is always sawing something he has air dried walnut, poplar, cherry, red and white oak, ash, sassafras, and a few other local woods. not everything he has is perfect, but it is all $1 a BF or less and if you bring him a log he will wand it and if it is clean he charges $ 0.30 a BF to saw the log if you stack it coming off the mill. It is great to be spoiled.
Sorry to gloat these prices are the reason I invested in a 20" planer. The last lumber I picked up was 3 R oak 2×10x18 and they were really 9/4 and they were knot free. They were only $30 for all 3.


----------

